# WWII through German eyes



## Brian G Turner (Oct 21, 2015)

Just thought I'd raise a heads up - for anyone interested - in these short publications of eyewitness accounts of WWII from the German side:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sprech-Media/e/B00T9J2DUI/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

I've read the D-Day ones - short but riveting collections of human stories in sometimes horrific circumstances. 

However, there are others in this series - and all available under KindleUnlimited for Prime users.

Each book is only short. But the eyewitness testimonies and answers provide a rich and disturbing insight into the people, conditions, and experiences of German soldiers on the front lines.

Certainly I'd recommend anyone with any interest to check out the D-Day ones at least - I'll let you know what the tank crew ones are like after I've read them.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 14, 2015)

Well, I've read three of these books so far, and for the most part the accounts are as fascinating as they are horrific.

However, in one of the books there's an inexplicable jump from German soldier POVs to one from a woman in the French Resistance, and another from the British Army. This is trange because supposedly these are eye-witness accounts collected in Germany, and therefore the change makes little sense from the supposed method of collation.

And now I've noticed on Amazon there are various reviews claiming that these are books of historical fiction, and are not authentic. This review is especially damning:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/R376FFTCI8/?tag=brite-21

It's difficult what to think. Some of the accounts convince by their detail of experience, and yet there _is _something that doesn't quite sit right with these supposed eye-witness accounts. The lack of identification of any of the supposed eye-witnesses is certainly troubling.


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 14, 2015)

Have you read "Panzer Commander" by Hans von Luck? A history teacher I know says it's very good.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 14, 2015)

Toby Frost said:


> Have you read "Panzer Commander" by Hans von Luck? A history teacher I know says it's very good.



It's on my research list, so there's a good chance I'll be able to order it at Christmas.


----------

